# Vole



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

On my way to work today I noticed this little fella/lady.. stood and watched it for about 15 minutes, rumagaing through leaves and just exploring :flrt:

How cute, was not afraid at all!!!










This really made my day :blush: : victory:


----------

